# my little cuties             pictures



## moose35 (Apr 1, 2008)

*my turtles......pics*

well here they are...if anyone can name them i'll give you........nothing  ;P 

i know what they are


----------



## Ewok (Apr 2, 2008)

the thing in the first pic is a turtle. I 'm stumped on rest of the pictures though.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 3, 2008)

are there no...............[YOUTUBE]CMNry4PE93Y[/YOUTUBE]..........people here?



                      moose


----------



## smof (Apr 3, 2008)

A living taco. Mmmm.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 4, 2008)

you pay shipping i'll send you a free scolopendra pling. for the first correct id for these turtles....



                moose


----------



## froggyman (Apr 6, 2008)

do you already know what it is??


----------



## moose35 (Apr 6, 2008)

yes i know what they are...i'll give a free baby scolopendra sp. pling to the first person to correctly id them.
i'll even split shipping 50%-50%



              moose


----------



## moose35 (Apr 6, 2008)

remember i'm from new jersey....



                  moose


----------



## froggyman (Apr 6, 2008)

im on the verge of iding it moose what sp of pede?


----------



## Choobaine (Apr 6, 2008)

it's edible that's what it is!

in all honesty I have no clue though  
wouldn't be fair to go google either so hehe I'm out


----------



## froggyman (Apr 6, 2008)

is it Kinosternon s. subrubrum or the eastern mud turtle?


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 6, 2008)

Northern Diamondback Terrapin (Malaclemys terrapin terrapin)


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 6, 2008)

It also looks like Bog Turtle (Clemmys muhlenbergii) but does not have the light color patterns on the neck...


----------



## arachyd (Apr 6, 2008)

chicken turtle


----------



## arachyd (Apr 6, 2008)

Oooh, I know! Reeve's Terrapin _Chinemys reevesii _


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 6, 2008)

arachyd said:


> Oooh, I know! Reeve's Terrapin _Chinemys reevesii _


thats it! Dang, I thought it was a WC from around new jersey. Haha you tricked me, I was really wantin a scolo baby!


----------



## froggyman (Apr 6, 2008)

still no official response from moose


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 6, 2008)

I was going to go with an eastern mud too but it looks too big.  Is it imported?  I was thinking you found it.  The first 5 pics look like they are of one turtle and the next for of a diff turtle.  I think maybe arachyd got it right(?)


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 6, 2008)

Just tell us!! I'm also from Jersey and I have no clue. Very cute though  It cant be a slider but what else is around here....I'm lost :?


----------



## invertoholic (Apr 7, 2008)

i think i know ummm........... maybe i dont ........river cooter?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 7, 2008)

awww, so cute!
i know what they are, they're going to be mine ;P 
ive got a red ear and a russian tort myself


----------



## moose35 (Apr 7, 2008)

arachyd

 Chinemys reevesii  about 10 years of age
:clap: :clap: well they got it right. good job.:clap: :clap: 

i figured i would tell you guys i'm from jersey to screw you up. (hahaha it worked) i never said the turtles were from jersey;P 

arachyd PM me with your address and i'll get that pede out to you.


  thanks for playing.


oh by the way they are a breeding pair. Galapoheros was 100 percent correct( said photos looked like 2 different specimens) some photos are of the male...some of the female.


----------



## arachyd (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the game! I thought it was some kind of terrapin but we have tons of diamondback terrapins here and it didn't look like one of those except for that jaw area (looks like they are wearing light-colored lipstick). Then I remembered a show I saw a few years back about pets used for food  . The name stuck with me because I work with someone with a similar last name. Yours look very healthy.


----------



## STAR105.7 (Apr 9, 2008)

very cute!


----------

